# Paillettes???



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

anyone have any idea what paillettes are? I found some sites that described them like 'flattened cupcake sprinkles'... are they like the 'decor chips' that Swiss Chalet and Albert Uster carry???
Thanks!!


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

Paillettes are a wafer like cookie that has been tumbled to the size of piece of lsd paper (don't ask) they are wicked for rolling truffles in and used as a texture in mousses. I think there is a picture available at www. qzina.com where you can also buy from. It is imported from France.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Paillete Feuilletine. Crunchy crepe flakes. There's a myriad of good stuff to make with this along the lines of confections. Look in Pierre Herme and Dorie Greenspan chocolate desserts book. They suggest substituting rice krispies or corn flakes if you can't get the feuilletine. I also recall something in Payard's book. I think he was the one suggesting cornflakes in place of the feuilletine. When we have a little leftover chocolate still in temper, we throw in a handful of the stuff and spread on paper for cooks' treats.


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

Thank you guys so much!!!


----------

